# Beautiful Bonded Pair of Rabbits



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I have had to make the hearbreaking decision to rehome my pair of gorgeous bonded house rabbits. 

They are Barney and Dexie. Barney is an orange butterfly dwarf lop aged 7/8 months and Dexie is a blue butterfly french lop aged approx 20 months. They have both been neutered/spayed and vaccinated. They are house rabbits and have free range most of the time, apart from when we are at work or in bed but even then they have a large area that they are confined to! 

They are both friendly rabbits, not been handled too much, Dexie will just let you stroke her all day long, she loves it and Barney is just bothered about being near to Dexie. They love each other very much and cannot be split up and must be kept indoors. They eat excell pellets and must be kept on this or change over gradually! I must emphasize that i want these two to go somewhere that they will be very well looked after as they are now and i hate having to rehome them and they must have lots of space as this is what they are used to! Im trying to rehome them through a rescue as a priority as i dont want them to just go anywhere but i will consider people if they seem genuine as i care so much for these two. Please pm me with any queries. 

Many thanks.

p.s pics not very good but all i have at work at the moment (pics also on my signature!)!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope you find a home for them soon


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I hope you find a home for them soon


Hi Marcia

They now have a new home, through a rescue with a lady who has been waiting a while for a bonded pair and she has a nice big house and a lot of love apparently, they go on aturday.


----------

